# Our lost ones....



## Kubo_Kita (Mar 7, 2007)

We've had rats for quite a few years, and we've had a lot of losses. Some of our more recent were Kurenai, who wasn't quite a year old; Tao Jun (Jun-Jun to everyone) who lived a very full 2 years with us and made it to 2 1/2 years, longer than any of the others; Naruto, who passed away at 10 months from a sudden unknown respiratory ailment, leaving his twin brother Sasuke behind; and Sasuke, who made it to 2, just passing away this past January. 

Kurenai at 5 months, just a couple weeks after we got her:









Jun-Jun and my kitten Misao, who were best friends from the day we brought Jun-Jun home:









Sasuke and Naruto, 5 months before Naruto passed away:


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow. Lots of young deaths. Sorry you didn't get to long of a time with'em.

Do you like Anime by any chance? *giggle* lol.


----------



## Kubo_Kita (Mar 7, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> Wow. Lots of young deaths. Sorry you didn't get to long of a time with'em.
> 
> Do you like Anime by any chance? *giggle* lol.


We never get enough time... but yes, I do like Anime (so does my mom) ^_^ Kinda obvious, I guess. :mrgreen:


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Haha someone likes anime/manga.I'm sorry about the loved ones though  thats really the let down of rats,that they live such a short time.


----------

